# Grinder to pair with a Sage DB



## warnold89 (Jun 24, 2016)

Morning all,

Thinking of taking the plunge on a Sage DB. Subsequently looking at a budget of £500 or so for a decent grinder (new / used).

Any recommendations?

Many thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Will you change coffees frequently ?

Do you want to single dose ?

Is the amount of retention of coffee important to you or not ?

Do you want an on demand grinder or are you happy with a doser model

Do you have any space restrictions ...

reading for you here ...

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17071-Grinders-what-do-you-get-for-your-money


----------



## warnold89 (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks for the link - apologies for stating 2 threads we can stick with this one.

Will you change coffees frequently? I would like the flexibility, but will be using the grinder for espresso only - no coarse grinding needed

Do you want to single dose? No

Is the amount of retention of coffee important to you or not ? Ideally yes

Do you want an on demand grinder or are you happy with a doser model Happy with doser

Do you have any space restrictions .. Space won't be an issue


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

On your other thread you put you want doser less . Which is it ?


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

I contemplated a refurb mazzer SJ, and would still recommend. But I plumped for an on demand Eureka Zenith 65e and haven't regretted it at all. I think it's al the grinder I will ever need and then some....

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/eureka-zenith-65e-grinder.html

BB were doing a forum offer, possibly that expired long ago, not sure


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

I was/am contemplating the Eureka 75e with the titanium Burrs a bit over your price range. But I have been hearing and seeing good things about the new baratza sette range what are well with in your budget. I will be waiting until these are out before I make my final decision.

I think the offer for the free sage grinder runs till the end of this month so you wouldn't need to rush into making a desicion as the sage grinder for me is producing some lovely and consistent shots.


----------

